# Laptop Cooling Pad



## Ceregon (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Liebe Community,

Hoffe bei euch ist es nicht zu heiß^^ Das ist nämlich das Problem meiner Freundin. Sie hat einen Asus G73J Laptop und der meckert wenn es zu heiß wird.  Wir haben auch schon ein Pad Bestellt gehabt, aber das müssen wir leider zurückschicken, da es kaum Leistung bringt. Falls es euch Interessiert es ist das hier:

Laptop-Kuhler, BestFire 14-17 Zoll Laptop: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Ich befürchte ihre Grafikkarte läuft zu warm, da das Bild anfängt zu flackern, nach ca 20 Minuten daddeln.  Ich hätte da als Frage, ob ihr irgendwelche Cooling Pads mit 17 Zoll empfehlen könnt, die den Laptop runterkühlen können. Andere Ratschläge sind auch Willkommen^^

Also Zusammengefasst:

Ein Laptop CoolingPad für 17 Zoll Laptops mit Budget von 20-40€

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ceregon


----------



## SayHo (19. Juli 2017)

Schon mal nachgeschaut im inneren ob kühler vieleicht zugesetzt ist das Schätzchen is ja schon bissi was älter

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ceregon (19. Juli 2017)

Was meinst du mit zugesetzt. Wie würde ich das erkennen?


----------



## EntelligenteEnte (19. Juli 2017)

Solche Kühlpads bringen keine große Verbesserung, da die Luft dadurch auch erstmal nur an der Unterseite vom Gehäuse ist. Sinnvoller ist es dagegen, den Staub aus dem Gehäuse zu entfernen und, falls das nichts bringen sollte, CPU und GPU zu untertakten. Oder einen (klimatisierten) Raum mit geringerer Raumtemperatur aufsuchen. Ansonsten könntest du auch versuchen, das maximale Temperaturlimit zu erhöhen, auch wenn das die Lebenserwartung der Hardware weiter reduzieren wird.

Die Kühlung von Consumer-Notebooks ist in der Regel nämlich total unterdimensioniert, sodass es bei hohen Außentemperaturen konstruktionsbedingt kaum möglich ist, die beim Volllastbetrieb entstehende Wärme abzuführen. Du kannst dazu auch diesen Artikel (achte auf den ersten Spoiler!) lesen, der das Problem gut erklärt. Ich hatte selber auch für circa fünf Jahre einen Acer Aspire 6930G, dessen Grafikkarte selbst bei normaler Raumtemperatur von circa 20 Grad eine Betriebstemperatur von 100 Grad oder mehr hatte. Zum Schluss ist mir der Rechner ganz abgeraucht.

Edit: Er meint damit Staub und Druck zwischen den Lamellen und an den Lüfterblättern.

Du könntest auch zusätzlich versuchen, Standfüße zu basteln oder zu kaufen, sofern es passende gibt, damit zwischen Tischoberfläche und Gehäuseunterseite mehr Platz für den Luftstrom ist. Weiche, fusselnde Oberflächen (Hose, Tischdecke, Teppich) sollte man generell meiden oder eine Holzplatte in der größe des Notebooks drunterlegen.


----------



## GrueneMelone (19. Juli 2017)

Ganz oft hilft Staub entfernen und Wärmeleitpaste erneuern.


----------



## JoJo-Sprint (19. Juli 2017)

@ EntelligenteEnte
Seid wann wird bitte die Lebenserwartung der Hardware weiter reduzieren bei zu heißen Temps?
Sry das geht erst ab über 100 Grad Chip Temperatur und davor schaltet sich der Überhitzungsschutz ein und die Hardware tacktet runter. Das ein Chip an Überhitzung stirbt ist heutzutage selten.
Nun ist die Hardware von  Ceregon auc hschon etwas älter ... aber die Lebenserwartung soll sinken? ohne OC? sry das kann ich nicht unterschreiben.
Nun gut ich möchte nicht weiter meckern oder eine Grundsatzdiskussion anfangen.

@Ceregon die Lüfterblatte würde auf jeden fall den Abstand zwischen Laptop und Unterlage vergrößern.
Altanativ wie  EntelligenteEnte gemeint hatte einfach zwei Kanthölzer unter den Laptop schieben und Raumtemperatur senken.
Die Lüfer der Lüfterplatte schieben nicht mehr Luft durch den Laptop.
Sieht aber (hängt von jedem selber ab) besser aus als zwei Kanthölzer unter dem Laptop.


----------



## Baker79 (19. Juli 2017)

Ich hab mir zu meinem Medion Erazer P6661 auf ein ähnliches Kühlpad gekauft. Mittlerweile hab ich aber festgestellt, das der gute Quirl  doch recht nutzlos ist, im aktuellen Aufbau. Ich werde wohl mal mit meinem Dremel kleine Schlitze in den Deckel für die Hardware schneiden, damit die Luft auch die Hardware trifft.


----------



## SayHo (20. Juli 2017)

Ich sag mal zu 95 % is Schmutz in den kühllamellen an den hohen Temperaturen schuld mußte schon mehrere Lappis in der Familie warten total zugesetzt erst wenn das net hilft Wärmeleitpaste ersetzen ist halt bissi handwerkliches Geschick erforderlich gibt aber normal Anleitungen auf YouTube 
Auf dem Wege könnte man wenn man es eh schon offen hat die normale Festplatte durch ne ssd ersetzen die mit Sicherheit noch verbaut ist
Bringt auch nochmal bissi Leistung und kostet net die Welt
Diese zusatzkühler bringen im Normalfall n scheiß wie meine Vorredner schon meinten
Bissi höher setzen mit Holz oder ähnlichem zum besseren luftfluss bringt was sieht aber kakke aus
Also am besten einfach säubern und gut is

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ceregon (20. Juli 2017)

Habe jetzt gesäubert und Wärmeleitpaste ersetzt. Bin jetzt bei dem Problem, dass die Festplatten nicht mehr erkannt werden. Anschluss ist aber eingesteckt an Mainboard und am Adapter an dem die Festplatten angesteckt werden. Die Motoren der Festplatten drehen sich nicht


----------



## lunaticx (20. Juli 2017)

Kannst du die HDD an einem anderen Rechner testen ? 

Sofern die Platte nicht anläuft, bekommt sie keinen Strom. Was darauf schließen lässt das die Stecker doch nicht richtig draufstecken.
Auch möglich -> Hardware hat ihren Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Ceregon (20. Juli 2017)

Problem gefunden. Der Verschluss mit dem das Kabel an das Mainboard angeschlossen wird, ist nicht stark genug es nach unten zu drücken, wodurch es keinen Kontakt gibt sprich kein Strom. Habe das Problem jetzt auch behoben. Laptop läuft wieder. War sehr viel Staub drin. Die Wärmeleitpaste war bei CPU und GPU eher ein schwarzer Wärmeleitstein.  Läuft jetzt besser, auch ohne das madige Cooling Pad. Das wird zurückgeschickt. Hätte eine Frage nur noch. Ist hier vielleicht ein bisschen Off-Topic, aber ich finde dazu irgendwie nichts und ich möchte deswegen keinen neuen Thread aufmachen. Kennt jemand die Bedeutung dieser Tasten? Ich verstehe nicht, was die mittlere und die rechte machen.

Pic-Upload.de - 40c5fe58-121f-4a2f-bc3d-16c816f9e5a5.jpg


----------

